# Corn Syrup



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

I injected a flower with corn syrup and then waited for one of the ladies to feed. Lots of deleted frames... Tech Specs: Canon 1D Mark III (F11, 1/250, ISO 100) + a Canon MPE-65mm macro lens (@3x) + a diffused MT-24EX

If you click on the image you'll get the same photo on my Deviant Art Gallery, and if you click on the image there you'll get a 1600 pixel wide version.


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

that is awesome!!!!!! How much is the camera? My wife is looking for a new one. Great photo gallery!!!!


----------



## NewbeeNnc (May 21, 2009)

bhfury, I don't think that you want to buy your wife a Canon 1D Mark III then add the Macro lens on it unless you want to shell out big bucks for a camera. You'd have to sell a lot of honey to pay for that equipment.


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

I only have a "little honey"....so I guess she will need to look for a "little camera"


----------



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

Delantech,
Thanks for posting, you do amazing macro work!!


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks folks 

@ bhfury: I bought the camera used for a little over $2000, the lens currently sells for $1000, and the MT-24EX flash will set you back another $650. At the risk of sounding high on myself: Kinda hard to put a price tag on the skill necessary to use all that gear. I was holding onto the flower she was feeding on with my left hand, and resting the lens on that same hand to keep the scene steady (no tripod). Anyone can learn to shoot at my level, but it takes a lot more than deep pockets to do it...


----------



## Holly (Mar 15, 2010)

very nice, my family and I enjoyed all of you photo's. Thanks


----------



## afss (Mar 19, 2009)

as always thats a great shot.


----------



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

Too bad we can't ship you some of those Tri-colored Bumbbles.


----------



## devdog108 (May 7, 2009)

No kidding.....I'd love to see that ip close like that.. As alsways Dal....great pics......


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks folks


----------

